# Electrical supplies??



## dkhunter8383 (May 2, 2016)

Just wondering where you guys recommend buying electrical supplies from? I'm talking heat shrink, wire, butt connectors, bus bar, etc. I've been looking around and found some stuff here or there for good prices, but not a great place to buy all my stuff. I would like to buy it all from one location for simplicity sake, so I would love some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 2, 2016)

I see you are from WI. I get all this stuff from Blaine's F&F. Look in the auto section as well as the electrical aisle. They have the best price, usually even beat Menards.


----------



## DaleH (May 3, 2016)

Here are the 2 websites I purchase my marine electrical supplies in bulk from:

https://www.genuinedealz.com/

https://www.bestboatwire.com/

If I'm not mistaken ... they may be owned by the same parent company. Regardless, I have done business with both and their prices overall cannot be beat!


----------



## Johnny (May 3, 2016)

I guess I am pretty fortunate in this area.
Near my home in Orlando, there is a "Surplus" store
that buys up all kinds of aviation and marine stuff.
and I mean ALL kinds !! Zillions of stainless fasteners,
tin coated wire, switches out the kazoo, nuts, bolts and 
rivets like nobody's business, motors, servos, salvaged/surplus 
computer parts. Rope and line. Heat shrink of every size in 4' lengths.
I go about once a month just to browse and graze.
https://www.skycraftsurplus.com/
They are a walk-in, hands-on surplus outlet for kazillions of surplus 
and hard to find items and their inventory changes daily !!!

Maybe you have one in your area ??

Or, if you are headed down to Disney in Orlando, it is conveniently
located right off of *I-4* at the Fairbanks exit. 



.


----------



## dkhunter8383 (May 9, 2016)

I wish I was because that sounds great. Unfortunately I'm up in Wisconsin and any money saved there would be offset by my huge travel costs!!! Haha, but I tried out the genuine deals site and put in an order Sunday afternoon and according to the tracking number it will be here Wednesday and the prices can't be beat! Thanks for the help


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 9, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Here are the 2 websites I purchase my marine electrical supplies in bulk from:
> 
> https://www.genuinedealz.com/
> 
> ...



Omg, I just bookmarked them.... I've been lucky finding stuff at ace but those prices are much better!


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2016)

We need them on here![emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jun 10, 2016)

Jim said:


> We need them on here![emoji1]


Well, that's YOUR job then  ...

:wink:


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2016)

:LOL2: yup!


----------



## KMixson (Jun 10, 2016)

I use allelectronics.com for my electronics needs.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 10, 2016)

> I use allelectronics.com for my electronics needs.


Just took a quick look ... some of their items are not what I would call 'marine rated' or appear to be what I would recommend for use aboard a boat and/or in the bilge.

Just one example, their heatshrink is only a single layer and doesn't have the adhesive lining that seals connections to make them waterproof. But that's why their product is only $1.90 for 4' ... 

I'm sure they have good stuff and great prices :lol: , but I don't recommend skimping on quality when it comes to marine wiring and components. And I know that's not what the OP intoned ...


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 14, 2016)

I got, and continue to get, all my boats wiring, connectors, etc. from here. https://tinnedmarinewire.com/wire/ Quality stuff and fast shipping.


----------



## Ebug (Jun 15, 2016)

I have been using tinnedmarinewire.com for my last few projects. I do wish they would expand their line of offerings. They do have the best selection of wire colors on the market...both solid colors and now striped colors.

I also use https://www.delcity.net. they have a very large selection of electrical items, though only a few are marine rated.

For quality, water tight electrical connectors I use https://www.electricalhub.com.
Fantastic collection of connectors and such on that site.



Rob

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dahut (Jun 18, 2016)

I've worked in the electronics/electrical trade for decades, both military and industrial, and I've amassed piles of connectors, wire, terminal blocks, switches and so forth.
Meanwhile, my boating electrical needs are meager, confined to small freshwater fishing boats.
But, there's always something else worth having, always some doodad that is just a bit better.

I appreciate the links, fellas.

I wish I could go to that surplus place - my dad used to take me to those places as a kid.

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------

